# Her (2013)



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

*Her*




*Director:* Spike Jonze
*Starring:* Joaquin Phoenix, Amy Adams, Rooney Mara, Olivia Wilde, Scarlett Johansson
*Studio:* Annapurna Pictures
*Release date(s):* October 13, 2013 (NYFF), December 18, 2013


[YOUTUBE]6QRvTv_tpw0[/YOUTUBE]



> Set in Los Angeles, slightly in the future, the movie follows Theodore Twombly (Joaquin Phoenix), a complex, soulful man who makes his living writing touching, personal letters for other people. Heartbroken after the end of a long relationship, he becomes intrigued with a new, advanced operating system, which promises to be an intuitive entity in its own right, individual to each user. Upon initiating it, he is delighted to meet "Samantha," (Scarlett Johansson) a bright, female voice, who is insightful, sensitive and surprisingly funny. As her needs and desires grow, in tandem with his own, their friendship deepens into an eventual love for each other.



This movie is going to be the greatest movie of all time.  Solid cast?  Check.  Decent director?  Check.  Fabulous premise?  Check, check, check, check.  

Can't wait to see Joaquin fall in love with a computer AI.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

Dis shit gonna be severe depression.

Severe depression.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> Dis shit gonna be severe depression.
> 
> Severe depression.



Go away heathen.  Her is going to be a lovely romantic film.  Even if Scarlet's character never gains a body I'm sure that Joaquin and Scarlet will have a happily ever after ending with each other.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

Nah. He will end up with Amy Adam's character, I'm positive.

It will be good and I'm excited for it, but it's going to be depressing lol.

Portia Doubleday is in it as well


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> Nah. He will end up with Amy Adam's character, I'm positive.



I'm sure that Joaquin's character will be too smart to fall in love with a human when he can love a superior AI existence.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

I read the cast list. My honest guess as to movie ending...


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a character named "Her". 

I have guesses, but they probably wrong  I think the character will be Joaquin's imagined version of Samantha. Or more likely ScarJo will be the imagined version of Samantha, and the actress listed as "Her" will be the real life voice actor. Joaquin will track her down and find she isn't anything like "Samantha" etc, his world will crumble and he will end up with Amy Adam's character after coming to terms with the situation.



Boom. Done. Fo'get about it.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> I read the cast list. My honest guess as to movie ending...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here's what my reaction would be to that:


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, the movie still isn't out so you aren't a prophet yet.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

They should have named this movie _Ted and the Real Her_.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to savor the moment when your prediction is proven incorrect.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm also going to guess that his wife in the movie isn't the breakup that Samantha references.

Dat wifey and child done dead, yo.

Mu'fuckin prophet.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems like a reasonable assumption to make though its more likely that he broke up with his wife.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Seems like a reasonable assumption to make though its more likely that he broke up with his wife.




Nah, that's just what the trailer wants you to think. She'll be dead for sure


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2013)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAK_HER_.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> Nah, that's just what the trailer wants you to think. She'll be dead for sure



Hmm, Theo seems like the kind of person that would be too devastated by with the death of a wife to start dating anyone else within a reasonable amount of time.  Given that the relationship he was in lasted for a long time and given that he doesn't look much older from the brief clips with his wife, this can be deceptive I suppose, I would wager that the wife isn't dead.  



Detective said:


> C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAK_HER_.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Artificial sentience in fiction and the issues it raises. . . yeah, I'm going to be watching this.

If it's not disappointing and if it's substantial enough, I may write a [conference paper/journal article] on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2013)

Preet is the reason Pacific rim tanked in the US. True Story.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Why is it a surprise that I'm here?  I was a regular here well before I was modded.



You weren't a regular more like an unwelcome guest. The Adam Sandler or Owen Wilson of the section. 

When you were modded we thought you took your reign of terror else where .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2013)

> Amy Adams, Rooney Mara, Olivia Wilde


----------



## Es (Sep 20, 2013)

Endless Mike the movie


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Yasha said:


>



Really hoping for Mara and Wilde to get some good screen time.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Check 1:07 to 1:09, he has a mustache while he is with his wife and child.




I know, but I still want them to be dead... for the drama 

After being with Rooney Mara, and losing her and your child with her in a tragic car accident, the only acceptable substitute is an imagined woman


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Preet is the reason Pacific rim tanked in the US. True Story.



Huey knows what's up.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Grape said:


> I know, but I still want them to be dead... for the drama
> 
> After being with Rooney Mara, and losing her and your child with her in a tragic car accident, the only acceptable substitute is an imagined woman



The drama would probably be better if Mara divorced Theo.  The breakdown of the marriage, their possibly bitter divorce, and whatever relationship they might still have because of their child seems more compelling than Theo still moaning about their deaths.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 21, 2013)

This movie sounds like it's gonna be heavy on dem feels.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2013)

So I just took a look at the Rottentomatoes page, to see if another trailer was released, and I see that the reviews have been pretty positive so far.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i3904DnTxNI[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't think that I could be more hyped for this movie but this trailer proved me wrong.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 9, 2013)

this movie is every NF user's dream, isn't it! 

joaquin looks very cool with the part btw

nigg looks like he's in the 70s or 80s and the story takes place in the near future

lets talk about dat shall we?


this movie reminds me a lot of that other movie.. secret life of walter white... i dunno why.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 10, 2014)

Never again am I going to put a movie on my top 5 of the year list without seeing it first.
I thought Her would be absolutely amazing due to the fact that it was being done by Spike Jonze who is one of my favorite directors ever and who directed my second favorite film of all time (Adaptation). It's very clear though that without Kaufman the guy is just not that special. It was a perfect example of film reviews being biased in favor of the director rather than the quality of the film itself. It wasn't a bad film by any means, but it does not deserve the 91 it currently has on Metacritic, and is nowhere near the level of quality that the Jonze films written by Kaufman have.
Easily the biggest disappointment I've had in quite a while.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2014)

Fantastic movie. Within the stiff and robotized dystopia there's sincere humanity that overflowed throughout the relationship of the leads. It's consistently similar with the thematic strengths of Jonze's previous movies and Jonze is at is best here.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 12, 2014)

Great film. 2nd best of the year for me.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 14, 2014)

even though I don't care for romance movies, I heard this did pretty well and it was nice hearing Scarlett Jo Hansens normal voice and not that shitty wannabe Jersey Shore Italian accent she had in Don Jon, I seriously wanted to throat punch her after hearing that on a commercial


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2014)

This movie was amazing. Thank god preet's jinx doesn't work on movies. It was an extremely insightful and meticulous exploration into modern human relationships and interactions and what it is that makes us feel for each other, to love. Is that emotion real or something just fabricated and can it sustain itself in an abnormal relationship. It was brilliant to have Paul as a third party letter writer, a job that epitomizes the subject of the film itself. But the real star was Scarlett Johansson's voice. Fuck man, I finally know what it sounds like to stick it in Scarjo 

And I didn't know Chris Pratt was in this. He was only in the movie for a short while, but damn, he owned the screen when he was on it. He really looks like the next big Hollywood star, can't wait to see him in Guardians and Jurassic World.

Anyone else creeped out and excited by the fact that the science fiction elements in the movie...do not seem far off at all? Just 10 years ago this movie would ahve been seen as a 2000-type sci-fi fantasy, but all of the technologies used in the film are more or less just one or two steps away from where we're at right now. I can see that kind of world being a reality within the next 10 years. Crazy.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2014)

[sp]Fuck NTR.  The very concept should be outlawed from all forms of media.

Fuck cheating AIs

Fuck cheating AIs that cheat on you with 600+ people.

Fuck this movie.[/sp]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> This movie was amazing. Thank god preet's jinx doesn't work on movies. It was an extremely insightful and meticulous exploration into modern human relationships and interactions and what it is that makes us feel for each other, to love. Is that emotion real or something just fabricated and can it sustain itself in an abnormal relationship. It was brilliant to have Paul as a third party letter writer, a job that epitomizes the subject of the film itself. But the real star was Scarlett Johansson's voice. Fuck man, I finally know what it sounds like to stick it in Scarjo
> 
> And I didn't know Chris Pratt was in this. He was only in the movie for a short while, but damn, he owned the screen when he was on it. He really looks like the next big Hollywood star, can't wait to see him in Guardians and Jurassic World.
> 
> Anyone else creeped out and excited by the fact that the science fiction elements in the movie...do not seem far off at all? Just 10 years ago this movie would ahve been seen as a 2000-type sci-fi fantasy, but all of the technologies used in the film are more or less just one or two steps away from where we're at right now. I can see that kind of world being a reality within the next 10 years. Crazy.



Chris Pratt just plays himself.
I can't take him seriously in any role, because since he just plays himself I just see him as Andy from Parks and Rec.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2014)

Good think Chris Pratt is a likable dude as himself. He doesn't have to pretend. What a bro.

And preet insecure about NTR why am I not surprised.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not insecure about it, it's just something that pisses me off.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2014)

I want that fucking game from this movie. That blue guy was fucking awesome.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I want that fucking game from this movie. That blue guy was fucking awesome.



The little alien dude was probably my least favorite part of the movie, he wasn't  necessary and was just edgy immature humor that detracted from what was supposed to be a sophisticated script. It just didn't feel natural.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The little alien dude was probably my least favorite part of the movie, he wasn't really necessary and was just edgy immature humor that detracted from what was supposed to be a sophisticated script. It just didn't feel natural.



Agreed, it was a bit amusing at first but it quickly lost any charm it might have had.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2014)

The alien was dope as fuck. lol fuck that little fucker.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 15, 2014)

Everything about this film was great. Loved the world too. Can't stop thinking about all of these philosophical transhumanist concepts though. The growing AI being too much to limit itself to one human relationship was crazy.

Romance lovers should watch this. Sci-fi lovers. Even philosophy lovers. And just basic film lovers in general. A really good story that has so much too it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2014)

Es said:


> Endless Mike the movie





Dream said:


> [sp]Fuck NTR.  The very concept should be outlawed from all forms of media.
> 
> Fuck cheating AIs
> 
> ...



Dying over here


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2014)

preet having flashbacks of his high school life when he caught another man hugging his dakimakura pillow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

I enjoyed this film.

Reminds me of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, and especially _Let the Right One In_.

The 'surrogate' scene -- holy crow. It's still on my mind.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Dying over here





Suzuku said:


> preet having flashbacks of his high school life when he caught another man hugging his dakimakura pillow.







Comic Book Guy said:


> I enjoyed this film.
> 
> Reminds me of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, and especially _Let the Right One In_.
> 
> The 'surrogate' scene -- holy crow. It's still on my mind.



Yeah...the surrogate scene was certainly memorable.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 5, 2014)

I saw this last month, it was a lovely movie. Maybe could have been a little shorter.
Loved Amy Adams in this, and she didn't even have to show side boobs. Though I wish she did. Her character was a qt. Chris Pratt didn't really stand out to me. His presence or absence wouldn't have affected the movie's quality. And I was waiting for Phoenix to lose his shit over being NTR'd, but I was sorely disappointed it didn't happen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

Love the film's Instagram-filter aesthetic. Quite appropriate.

Anyone enjoyed _Her_ in the same vein as _Let the Right One In_?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic film, one of the best of last year for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I want that fucking game from this movie. That blue guy was fucking awesome.



Hahaha YES. I love that little fucker!


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 7, 2014)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Love the film's Instagram-filter aesthetic. Quite appropriate.
> 
> Anyone enjoyed _Her_ in the same vein as _Let the Right One In_?



Care to elaborate? It's been a while since I've seen Let the Right One In, and I can't see any similarities between those two.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Mѳẹbius said:


> Care to elaborate? It's been a while since I've seen Let the Right One In, and I can't see any similarities between those two.



Using a 'fantastic character' (vampire, sentient AI) to explore formation, development, and turning point of the relationship between one person and another.

_her_ has the entire 'journey' while LtROI/LMI focuses on the onset and beginning, and long-term ramifications.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 11, 2014)

I loved the movie, of the candidates for the Academy Best Picture, this is my favourite (though i haven't watched them all). 

Theodore showed a lot of courage, to accept himself and his mistakes, to say "i'm dating an OS and you know what? I'm happy". He would have never come out of his post-divorce trauma without the help of Samantha.


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

This movie was fucking fantastic

I study AI so it was particularly interesting for me


But even besides that, it was a good lovestory, and great cinematography and music too. Really liked it, it was very touching and interesting philosophically, to think about if whether AI emotions and character that develop through basically a neural network are 'real'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah, a fellow AI guy.



Didi said:


> This movie was fucking fantastic
> 
> I study AI so it was particularly interesting for me
> 
> But even besides that, it was a good lovestory, and great cinematography and music too. Really liked it, it was very touching and interesting philosophically, to think about if whether AI emotions and character that develop through basically a neural network are 'real'



From the film, I didn't doubt that they weren't real. A more appropriate question would be whether AI 'feelings' are comparable to human feelings. _her_ got a massive thing right when they put the spotlight on the different respective 'being conditions' between Theodore and Samantha -- the human condition vs. the disembodied processing intelligence condition. For example, Samantha experiencing multiple things at once with her information processing (multiple conversations) compared to Theodore's 'limited engagements'.


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, real wasn't the right word I could pick. Of course it was real, but it can just feel artificial which is so fundamentally different to people aka not real.


I really really liked the moments Samantha was doubting herself on the level if she could match up against humans on the field of love


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

Overall, don't think it's appropriate for people, they can have opinions that are totally judged differently from the whole situation. Hope Colours and others are not affected by this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

Relationships with Terminators in the TSCC show. If you haven't, you should watch that.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2014)

Didi said:


> Overall, don't think it's appropriate for people, they can have opinions that are totally judged differently from the whole situation. Hope Colours and others are not affected by this.



what does this post even mean

where was this supposed to go

jesus christ I was drunk off my arse yesterday



Comic Book Guy said:


> Relationships with Terminators in the TSCC show. If you haven't, you should watch that.



Cool, I'll look into it!


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 17, 2014)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Using a 'fantastic character' (vampire, sentient AI) to explore formation, development, and turning point of the relationship between one person and another.
> 
> _her_ has the entire 'journey' while LtROI/LMI focuses on the onset and beginning, and long-term ramifications.



Speaking of LtROI, I find Eli much more gender neutral compared to Samantha. There's no doubt about Samantha's gender, while Eli's is more ambiguous.

And lol at the cast credits :


----------

